# إستعدادت شهر الأعياد



## My Rock (1 ديسمبر 2008)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ


مع بداية شهر الأعياد الذي يعاد للمرة الرابعة على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة 


نعلن​
إعادة أفتتاح منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) الذي يفتتح كل شهر 12 من كل سنة
تم اغلاق الأقسام الحوارية:
​
*الاسئلة و الاجوبة*​
*الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*​
*منتدى الحوار الأسلامي* ​


من استقبال اي موضوع جديد الى العاشر من الشهر الأول من السنة الجديدة. لكن سيبقى القسم مفتوحا الى منتصف هذا الشهر في استكمال النقاشات و الحوارات و المواضيع المطروحة سابقا.​
​

سيتم تغيير شكل المنتدى الى ما يناسب شكل الأعياد و اجوائه بعد اسبوعين من الأن 
​

سنبدأ مسابقات رأس السنة في منتصف هذا الشهر الذي ستكون فيه جوائز قيمة ترسلها اسرة و ادارة منتدى الكنيسة لعنوان بيتك ​

سنعلن لاحقا ايضا عن إبتداء المسابقات و شروطها و فترتها مع تغيير شكل المنتدى في منتصف هذا الشهر.
​شهر مبارك مليئ بذكريات و تأملات الولادة المجيدة مع انطلاقة تجديد و نهضة روحية جديدة لسنة جديدة مليئة بالبركات لجميعكم.


سلام و نعمة.​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة واحنا طيبين

ومنتدانا الغالي بخير و طيب 

وكل سنة وانت زعيمنا الغالي روك

والف مبروك لينا كلنا

سنة جديدة سعيدة علينا كلنا​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*شهر الامتحانات *
*اهلا وسهلا *
*كل سنه كدة *
*فى انتظار الاستايل الجديد*
*اما المسابقة *
*فأنا منسحب*
*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك انا دى تانى سنة هاقضى الكريسمس معاكم يارب يديم المنتدى خير ومحبتكم  نشكر ربنا وياللة بقة عاوزين المسابقات خلى العيد يبقة حلو كدة والمنافسة تسخن ههههههههههههههههه:36_15_15::36_3_11:*
*ووردة منى هدية لكل اللى فى المنتدى *
*كل سنة وانتم طيبين *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وكل أعضاء منتدانا بخير وربنا يبا رك فى منتدانا ببركة الميلاد والايام المقدسه ويا رب تكون سنه جديده  سعيده على الجميع .
ربنا يباركك يا روك ويبارك كل عمل يديك ويعوض تعبك بكل الخير .. أميييين​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*النت عندى بايظ اليومين دول صلوا يرجع علشان اشارك معاكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين يسوع يفرح قلوبكم و يدخل بيتكم  ​*


----------



## faris sd4l (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة و منتدانا الغالي بألف خير
وكل سنة و انتوا بألف خير
ربنا يباركم و يحميكم
*​


----------



## جيلان (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك والمنتدى كله بخير
وباذن المسيح تستقبل السنادى خراف جديدة للمسيح
ربنا يباركك يا روك ويقويك على خدمة المسيح ويوسع منتدانا اكتر واكتر​


----------



## رانا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد مجهود رائع وفكر جميل فمنتدى الكنيسه دائما زاخر بما هو يهتم ويفيد الانسان لامتلائه الروحى
كل سنه وكل المنتدى والمسيحين بخير​


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك*
*وكل سنه والجميع بخير وصحه*
*ويارب شهر اعياد جميل علينا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ياروك*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين وسنة جديدة سعيدة على كل المديرين والمشرفين والاعضاء وربنا يديم بركات المنتدى علينا جميعااااااااااااااا ودائماااااااا اللى الامام *


----------



## مورا مارون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين اخوتي جميعا تامل مليئ بفرح ربنا يسوع المسيح في الميلاد​ 

كل سنة وروك طيب يا اكدع زعيم وفعلا نجاح المنتدى يدل على النعمة الي احنا فيها جميعا​ 
دي اول سنة حقضيها في وسطيكم
اتمنى ان نكون جميعا بسلام مع ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح​ 
انتظر بفارغ الصبر شكل المنتدى الروعة الي حيتغير​ 


*وانشالله افوز بشي هدية هي السنة*
*عشان اعيد بجد*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ramy saba (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وكل أعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى الرائع بألف خير ويجعلها سنة خير علينا جميعآ​


----------



## sabahalbazi (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للرب لانه اوصلنا الى نهاية هذه السنة ايضا سالمين . 
فلنرفع اصواتنا ونقول للرب . 
كللت السنة بجودك   واثارك تقطر دسما 
كل القلب يشيد حمدك   وتهلل نفسي ترنما 

كل سنة والجميع بخير . يملأ الهنا قلوبكم وبيوتكم بالافراح والمسرات وفيض البركات الروحية باسم يسوع . 
شكرا لك اخونا روك على تعبك . وشكرا لكادر المنتدى ولكل من يتعب في المنتدى . الرب يبارككم ويقويكم ويستخدمكم في السنة الجديدة لمجد اسمه اكثر واقوى .


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بألف مليون خير ويارب يخليك لينا يا زعيمنا 








يارب يارب تكون كل ايامنا خير وسعادة ومافهاش اي حزن امين يارب امييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك
وسنه جديده وحلوه علينا 
ربنا يباركك يا روك​


----------



## توتا شيكو (1 ديسمبر 2008)

دي حاجة حلوة اوى انا اول مرة اشترك في منتدي وياريت اقدر اشترك معاكم


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> شهر مبارك مليئ بذكريات و تأملات الولادة المجيدة مع انطلاقة تجديد و نهضة روحية جديدة لسنة جديدة مليئة بالبركات لجميعكم.


 
*امين يارب*
*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك*
*وكل اعضاء المنتدى طيبين وبخير*

*وتعيش لكل سنه *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك 

وكل سنة وكل الى فى المنتدى بخير وسلام وفرح ومحبة 

متجمعين بيها يارب دايما 

وايوة كدة هاتوا المسابقات خلى العيد يحلو ​*


----------



## العجايبي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

_*كل سنة كل الناس اللى موجودين فى المنتدى وهما طييييييبين وسنة سعيدة عليهم وعلى المنتدى

وكل سنة وانت طيب ياروك يازعيم المنتدى وتكون بخير وصحة

وياراب ايام الاعياد تكون احلى اياااااااااااااام لينا كلنا

وربنا معاكم ياراب*_


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب يسوع المسيع اجعلها سنة مباركة على شعبك ورعيتكوكل عام ومنتدانا العظيم بالف خير


----------



## basnt63 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

سنة جديدة والمسيح فى وسطنا امين


----------



## fadia2005 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم في خير 
*ليلة الميلاد تفرح الارض
ليلة الميلاد ينمح البغد*


----------



## صوت الرب (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة و أنتو طيبين*


----------



## sameh7610 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك

ومنتدانا الغالى بخير


كل سنه واعضاء المنتدى بخير​*


----------



## عماد كميل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بيكم اخوتي ف المنتدي سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم انا اول سنه معاكم ف المنتدي وكل سنه وانتم طيبين واتمنى ان ربنا يديم المنتدى 
( انا نفسي أعرف الناس اللى معانا ف المنتدي ) انا عماد


----------



## صقر فلسطين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

عيدك مبارك عليكم اخواني الكرام وكل عام وانتم بالف خير كان نفسي احضر عيد الميلاد السنة هاي في بيت لحم ولكن النصيب والاحتلال الصهيوني تم ابعادي  من بيت لحم الي قطاع غزة 
علي العموم كل عام وانت بخير جميعا


----------



## Cean_Beta (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 
كل عام وانتم بخير إخوانى المسيحيين أعادة الله عليكم بالخير 
فى بلد تجمعنا على خير ​*


----------



## Aksios (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام و انتم بخيرررر
سنة جديدة مع يسوع
و كل سنة و انت طيب يا زعيم ربنا يبارك خدمتك و خدمة كل القائمين فى المنتدى
​


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عام والجميع بخير*
*يارب كل الايام الجايه خير*
*مندى جميل يحمل النير*
*اتمنى ان تكونوا كلكم بخير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبيييييييييييييييييييييين يا احلى منتدى
ميرسى يا روووووووووك على مجهودك بجد مجهود عظيييييييم ربنا يقويك ​*


----------



## Faith-Hope_Love (2 ديسمبر 2008)

Happy festive season to you Rock and all memebers.
Jesus is the reason for the season.

      REMEMBER:   

*Jesus is Better than Santa *

Santa lives at the North Pole. 

JESUS is everywhere. 

Santa rides in a sleigh 

JESUS rides on the wind and walks on the water. 

Santa comes but once a year 

JESUS is an ever present help. 

Santa fills your stockings with goodies 

JESUS supplies all your needs. 

Santa comes down your chimney uninvited 

JESUS stands at your door and knocks.. and then enters your heart. 

You have to stand in line to see Santa 

JESUS is as close as the mention of His name. 

Santa lets you sit on his lap 

JESUS lets you rest in His arms. 

Santa doesn't know your name, all he can say is "Hi little boy or girl, What's your name?" 

JESUS knew our name before we did. Not only does He know our name, He knows our address too. He knows our history and future and He even knows how many hairs are on our heads. 

Santa has a belly like a bowl full of jelly 

JESUS has a heart full of love. 

All Santa can offer is HO HO HO 

JESUS offers health, help and hope. 

Santa says "You better not cry" 

JESUS says "Cast all your cares on me for I care for you. 

Santa's little helpers make toys 

JESUS makes new life, mends wounded hearts, repairs broken homes and builds mansions. 

Santa may make you chuckle but 

JESUS gives you joy that is your strength. 

While Santa puts gifts under your tree 

JESUS became our gift and died on the tree. 

It's obvious there is really no comparison. 

We need to remember WHO Christmas is all about. 

We need to put Christ back in Christmas. 

Jesus is still the reason for the season.












































  May the Lord Bless and Watch over you and your loved ones this Christmas  
And may He prosper and bless the work of your hands in the New Year.   

Lots of love


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا استاذ رووك 
وكل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدى طيبين
بجد فى مجهود كبير بيتعمل فى المنتدى هنا ربنا يقويكوا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيمنا

كل سنه وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين بخير

انشاء الله ده هيكون اول عيد ليه وانا معاكم

ويارب افضل معاكم علي طول 

واكيد الاستايل الجديد هيكون رائع

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين​*


----------



## vetaa (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك*
*وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير يارب*
*ويكون شهر مبارك وسنه جميله علينا كلنا*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
كل سنه واحنا طيبيبن


----------



## ابو لهب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

_سلام ونعة وبركة للجميع

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين

ربنا يباركم و يحميكم_


----------



## hmmm (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة  والمنتدى  كلة  بخير  

 دى  اول  سنة   لى  معكم  يارب  تكون  سنة سعيدة  علينا  كلنا


----------



## rana1981 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخيرررررررررررررر​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين وياريت تكون السنه ديه عملتو فيها كل الخير ليتمجد اسم الرب والسنه الى جايه تكون احسن وتحققوا احلامكم
وربنا يبارككم


----------



## جارجيوس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه و انت سالم يا روك                        ( ولد المسيح هللوليا )


----------



## majd2003 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه واحنا بخير يارب 
ارجوا الصلاه من اجل زوجي يتوفق بعمله صلوا 
وشكرا


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وكل اولاد المسيح بخير
وربنا يعوض تعبك ياروك انت وكل خدام المسيح


----------



## ممدوح يوسف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

عام سعيد مملوء بالرضى الالهى


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا اخي العزيز روك
وكل سنه والجميع بخير وصحه وسعادة
يارب تكون سنة مليانة بالافراح
يارب ابعد عنا الحزن واملي قلبنا بالفرح
قربنا ليك يارب اكتر في السنة الجديدة
ويارب شهر اعياد جميل علينا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ياروك وربنا يقويك ويساعدك..
(في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم)
و  (ان كـــــــــــــان الله معـــــــــنا فمـــــــــــــن علـــــــــــــــينا)​*


----------



## botros_22 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك والجميع بخير وسلام

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
​


----------



## youhnna (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك وكل اعضاء المنتدى طيبين وانشاء رب المجد ىان يجعل السنه الجديده سنه خير وسلام وبركه لكل شعبه وكل عام وانتم بخير وسعاده


----------



## shady_osho (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة واخواتى المسحيين كلهم بخير وامن وسلام فى بلادنا الحبيبه مصر انتوا اخواتنا وانا بحبكم اوى والله ونفسى بجد احتفل معاكم بس انا مسلم وعارف ان صعب انى اكون معاكم بس انا والله معاكم بقلبى ( كل سنه وانتم بخير - عام سعيد - كله بركات )


----------



## genaatef (2 ديسمبر 2008)

​كل سنه و المسيحين بخير و المنتدى بالف خير       انا   اول مره اشارك فى المسابقه بس يارب تكون سهله:15_3_36[1]::748pf: والف هديه للمنتدى الرائع


----------



## jamil (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الفكره رائعه جداا وليبارككم الرب يسوع المسيح بالابداع دائماا


----------



## snygg (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عــــــــام و كل اولاد الله بخير
و ان شاء الله كلنا نولد من جديد بولادة سيدنا يسوع المسيح
انا اول مرة اشــارك معاكم ...^_*
*​


----------



## محب الانسانيه (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانتو طيبين لكل أعضاء المنتدى الحبيب 

:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


Flower::Flower::Flower::Flower::Flower::Flower::Flower:


أجمل باقات الورود والشموع أهديها لكل اخواني واخواتي الاعضاء في المنتدى الحلو


----------



## Ramzi (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة و كل البشر في كل الارض بخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*
*وتكون فترة الاعياد فترة رائعه و تمر على الكل بخير و سعادة*

*....*
*بهالمناسبة يا ريت كل واحد بيقدر يصور شجرة الميلاد و ينزلها على الموقع عشان نغش منها و ناخد افكار*

*وانا عن نفسي هكون اول واحد هنزل صورة الشجرة ... بس ده اكيد بعد ما اركبها *


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين و انا طيبة لأنى هيبى دا أول شهر أعياد يمر عليا وانا معاكم هنا وانا حاسة أنه هيبقى شهر أعياد حلو أوى وكل سنة وانت طيب يا روك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويجعلك فى تفوق دائم  وبقوة رب المجد يصبح المنتدى فى القمة دائما ويصبح نبع فايض بالروحانيات والمعلومات الشيقة والهدافة والممتعة 
كل سنة و احنا طيبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مبارك ويبارك الله بمنتداكم جمع كل الاحبه بيوم وهناكم وعسى الافراح دوم تكون وياكم ولااشوف الاحزان بيوم تلكاكم وادعوا ربي في يوم الكاكم واشاركم الفرحه وافرح وياكم

                        وكل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## سعد 2 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

[كل عام والمنتدي جميعا بخير و بركة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا وملكنا كلنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم

دي اول مشاركة لية في المنتدي وانا سعيد اني اشتركت معاكم

اذكروني في صلواتكم]


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## mary_christeen (2 ديسمبر 2008)

عيد مجيد وكل سنة وكلكم طيبين صلولي اطلع من السنة هده بخير تعبت فيها بزاف صدقوني.


----------



## اسامه حلمى سيحه (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## اسامه حلمى سيحه (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك هذا العمل الرائع
           م/  اسامه سيحه


----------



## عماد صبرى (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنةوحضراتكم بخير . وبكامل السعادة الروحية والجسدية والمسيح يظلل الجميع بظل جناحة.ويكبر خدمة منتدنا لتشمل كل الناس على سطح الكرة الارضية


----------



## didi1 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

[1049743]*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك ببركة الميلاد والايام المقدسه ويا رب تكون سنه جديده  سعيده على الجميع .
ربنا يباركك يا روك ويبارك كل عمل يديك ويعوض تعبك بكل الخير ..​*[/quote]


----------



## دانيال (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين

و عقبال المرة 10000000 على الموقع

وفعلاً الشهر ده بيبقي احلي شهر في السنة و بنتقرب للربنا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك*


----------



## samehzaki (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة والمنتدى الجميل طيب مع تمنياتى لكم بالرقى المستمر لاجل المسيح واولاده


----------



## شيرزاد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
وكل سنه والجميع بخير وصحه
ويارب شهر اعياد جميل علينا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ياروك


----------



## BITAR (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك*
*وربنا يقويك ويبارك كل عمل يديك*
*ومرحبا بالمسابقه*
*وتغير شكل المنتدى*
*وكل عام وكل اعضاء منتدانا الغالى بالف خير*​


----------



## امانى فارس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

:36_22_26:كل سنة واحنا كلنا طيبين وفرحانين دايما مع يسوع والافكار الى انتو بتقلوها حلوة وانا انا باذن ربنا اشترك فى المسابقة بس ياريت تقولولى ازاى الاشتراك علشان انا لسة جديدة فى المنتدى وربنا معاكم  :36_22_26:


----------



## zama (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبيين وارجو ان ترفعوا الصلاة معايا لكل انسان هتبتدى عليه السنة الجديدة  وعنده مشكلة ..........
ربنا يجعلنا كلنا فرحانيين بميلاده  المقدس
امين...........


----------



## remo76 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر للرب


----------



## abo_toto_2010 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك*
> *وكل سنه والجميع بخير وصحه*
> *ويارب شهر اعياد جميل علينا*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ياروك*​



:Love_Letter_Open::smil6::new5:


----------



## abo_toto_2010 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانا معاكوا \ ويسوع يثبت خطاطوا \ دايما في تقدم ويرعاكوا --------------


----------



## vemy (2 ديسمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ
> 
> 
> مع بداية شهر الأعياد الذي يعاد للمرة الرابعة على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة
> ...



:018A1D~146::11_12_13[1]:واو  انا بجد مشتاقة للى هايحصل دة لان دى اول سنة ليا معاكم هنا واول سنة احضر الكريسماس 
واتمنى ان الحكاية دى ماتنتهيش ابدا انشاء الله ودى هدية منى لكل اللى فى المنتدى:36_15_15::16_4_8::8_8_3:748pf::36_3_11:754rn: ودى بقى هدية خاصة منى لروك علشان الحاجات الرووعة اللى هيعملها:719fl::16_4_16::t14::smi106::Teddy_Bear::8_5_15::15 وشتا سعيد عاليكوا كلكوا:1099cj::754rn::652en: باااااى


----------



## الملك أبجر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة و انتم طيبين و ميلاد مجيد

و ان شاء الله السنة الجاي تكون سنة خير علينا جميعاً*​


----------



## ereeny ezzat (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وفى انتظار المسابقة


----------



## هانى سعد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عام وانتم بخير وربنا يبارك فى المنتدا وكل الى لية تعب محبة فى هذه الخدمة الجميلة وتكون سبب بركة ولمجد اسم اللة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Raafat Kamel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*:16_14_21::yahoo::Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## أميرة نشأت شاكر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميله جدا بمانسبة العيد الميلأد وراس السنه


----------



## ereeny ezzat (2 ديسمبر 2008)

]ال شكر لكم


----------



## majd2003 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بحبك يا يسوع 
بحبك ياعذرا 
بحبك يا ما جرجس 
جدا جدا جدا 
كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## Raafat Kamel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام واسرة المنتدى والمشاركين بخير وسلام ونعمة ومحبة
اتمنى لكم وقت سعيد ومفيد مع المسابقات
كل عام وانتم بخير​:Love_Letter_Send::yahoo::16_14_21:


----------



## kaddour (2 ديسمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ
> 
> 
> مع بداية شهر الأعياد الذي يعاد للمرة الرابعة على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة
> ...


عيد مجيد مع دوام الصحة و السعادة التي يملؤها في قلوبنا الرب يسوع المسيح رجيين من الرب ان يمجد هدا المنتدى مع صلاواتكم الينا   سلام ونعمة  اخاكم قدور الجزائري


----------



## المحارب الجريح (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وشعب المسيح بخير وتقدم وازدهار

انا بصلي كل لحظه ان يغمر حب المسيح العالم ويخلصني ويخلص كل امثالي من الوثنيه 


ارجوكم في هذه الايام المقدسه صلوا لي​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانت طيب استاذى روك وسنة سعيدة مع يسوع


----------



## mrgogo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وكل أعضاء منتدانا بخير وربنا يبا رك فى منتدانا ببركة الميلاد والايام المقدسه ويا رب تكون سنه جديده  سعيده على الجميع .
ربنا يباركك يا روك ويبارك كل عمل يديك ويعوض تعبك بكل الخير .. أمين


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وجميع شعب المسيح بخير 
ويارب المزيد كمان وكمان للمنتدى​*


----------



## ارووجة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم بخـــير وصحة يااحلى عائلة
وسنة حلووووة عليكم وتكون كلها  محبة وسلام يااااااارب
 وعقبال كل سنة يااااااارب


----------



## سمير فخري منصور (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وحضراتكم بخير 
ونسأل رب المجد يسوع المسيح ان يمنح جميع المسيحيين كل السلام مشمول بالنعمة الالهية
 كل سنة واسم المسيح منتصر فينا ويقوينا على اعداء الفداء والخلاص 
الف قبلة مقدسه لجميعكم , مترجي من يسوع ان يعطي كل واحد منكم حسب ايمانة


----------



## basnt63 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وشكرا على الجروب الجميل


----------



## أميرة نشأت شاكر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب اجعل هذه السنه كله بركه وميلاد حيات كل انسان سوا كان مريض او ارمل او حزين بديه له من جديد في طريق التوبه والفرح والحياه الروحيه السعيد


----------



## علاء حسن (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام و اخوانى المسيحيين بالف خير و نعمه


----------



## nonaa (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت بخير يا زعيم
وكل سنه وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين بالف صحه وعافيه
وفى انتظار الاستايل الجديد
ربنا يبارك اكليل هذه السنه بنجاح
ببركه صلوات العدرا عنا
امين​


----------



## مينا عوض (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك  
بجد انت عظيم علي محبتك لنا
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك


----------



## kokielpop (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة واحنا طيبين

ومنتدانا الغالي بخير و طيب

وكل سنة وانت طيب يا  روك

والف مبروك لينا كلنا

سنة جديدة سعيدة علينا كلنا
​*


----------



## mosa el aswad (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم
وكل سنه وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين طيبين


----------



## gogocata (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لالهى ان الكريسماس هايكون فى وسط احبائى واخواتى فى المنتدى شكرا اهتمامك اخويا والرب يبارك اعمال ايديك بالنجاح+++++++++++


----------



## farou2 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانت الزعيم وكل عام والجميع بألف خير بأعياد مجيدة وميلاد مبارك الرب يبارك تعبك وحياتك انت وجميع المشرفين والقييمين على المنتدى الرائع ‏


----------



## totty (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه والمنتدى وكل اعضاءه بخيييييييير وفرح ياااااااااااارب

زى ما قال جوووو شهر الامتحانات فالمسابقه اكيييييد مش لينا
بس منتظرين الاستايل الجديد للمنتدى

ميرسى يا روووك وربنا يعووض تعبك *


----------



## nvnnashat (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وكل زوار المنتدى والعاملين فية بخير ومع الرب ىسوع ع طول30:30:]


----------



## غسان بشارات (3 ديسمبر 2008)

]كل سنة وانتو  طيبين ، اتمنى لكل واحد الخير و السلامة والصحة و السعادة ،باسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح .آمين.
غسان بشارات


----------



## jamil (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام والمنتدى والمساهين عليه بالف خير وليبارك الرب خطاكم


----------



## سميرفكرى (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## shady_osho (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه والناس كلها كويسين المسيحين والمسلمين كلنا اخوه ومصر بخير ويارب يارب يارب ابعد عننا الناس الوحشه يارب انا شادى اخوكم  *shiko_osho******.com*


----------



## علاء حسن (3 ديسمبر 2008)

shady_osho قال:


> كل سنه والناس كلها كويسين المسيحين والمسلمين كلنا اخوه ومصر بخير ويارب يارب يارب ابعد عننا الناس الوحشه يارب انا شادى اخوكم  *shiko_osho******.com*


 كل سنه و كل الناس بخير و سلام و موده بعضهم البعض دون تفرقه او تميز


----------



## ابو ماريا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## sosana (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة واحنا طيببين
وفي انتظار الاستايل الجديد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا روك


----------



## اشرف رمزى (3 ديسمبر 2008)

[q-bible][/q-bible]الالسلام والنعمة لكل اخواتى فى المنتدى وكل سنة وانت طيب يا روك وكل الجميع طيبين    اشرف رمزى


----------



## Madeleine (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا روك على الرسالة ميلاد مجيد وكل عام


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

أعياد مجيدة وسنة قادمة مباركة
ملؤها الإيمان والبركة
وليعطنا الرب القدرة أن نجعل قلوبنا موضعا
 يجد حظوة لديه ليكون مذودا دافئا نقيا يضجع فيه  
في حراسة امه النقية والفائقة القداسة العذراء مريم 
فنكون مثلها حاملين الرب متأملين بهذا السر العجيب الذي يفوق كل عقل بشري
ومشيرين اليه قائلين: 
هذا هو حمل الله الرافع خطايا العالم​


----------



## samy adl (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة و منتدانا الكنيسة الغالي بألف خير
وكل سنة و انتم بألف خير
ربنا يباركم و يحميكم

ويخرج عدو الخير من بينيكم




​


----------



## اشرف رمزى (3 ديسمبر 2008)

وبعمة ربنايسوع [/I][/SIZE][/COLOR]اشرف رمزى


----------



## remo76 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا اصحابي ويا اجمال منتدي مجمعنا عي المحبة ويارب 
السنة الجاية تكون احلي منتدي واجمل واحلي اعضاء فية 
لان المسيحة هي عضو واحد


----------



## اشرف رمزى (4 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## artamisss (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الواحد محسش بالسنه خالص جرييت هووووووووووا

كل سنه وانتو طيبين يا شباب والمنتدى كله بخير ودايما مزيد من التقدم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
وكل سنه والجميع بخير وصحه
ويارب شهر اعياد جميل علينا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ياروك
​*


----------



## elven (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بمناسبة قدوم ذكرى ميلاد الرب يسوع حبيت اشارككم بهذه القصة الي يحتاج يعيشها كل مؤمن

طفلين في المذود

كان مارك وزوجته، مرسلين مسيحيين، يعملان في ميتم للأطفال، في إحدى قرى روسيا، في سنة 1994، وبالتحديد في شهر كانون الأول، ديسمبر. 

 ذات يوم، دعتهما إدارة الميتم كي يخبرا الأطفال، عن قصة الميلاد. كان ذلك الميتم، يحوي العديد من الأولاد، الذين عانوا من الإهمال، والإعتداء، والعنف منذ سنين مبكرة في حياتهم.

 استمع الأولاد، بكل إنتباه، إلى مارك وزوجته وهما يخبرانهم قصة الميلاد. كان الجميع سكوتا بينما مارك يخبرهم عن العذراء مريم ويوسف، كيف لم يجدا منزلا لتلد فيه مريم طفلها يسوع. وكيف ولدته وقمطته وأضجعته في مذود بسيط. 

 حينما أنهى مارك قصته، وزع على الأولاد، قطعا من الكرتون، والورق والقماش والقش وطلب من كل منهم، أن يصنع مذودا بسيطا، وطفلا من القماش، ليضعه في المذود فوق القش، ثم يغطي المذود بقطعة قماش.

 انهمك الأولاد بالعمل بكل فرح. بعد دقائق، أخذ مارك يطوف بين الأولاد، ليرى ما صنعوا، وإن كان أحدهم بحاجة الى مساعدة. كان كل شيء على ما يرام، إلى أن وصل مارك إلى جانب ولد صغير إسمه "ميشا". كان ميشا قد صنع مذودا بسيطا ووضع فيه القش، لكن إستغرب مارك، عندما رأى طفلين في المذود. ظن مارك أن ميشا لم يفهم القصة جيدا، فانحنى بجانبه وطلب منه، أن يعيد عليه قصة ميلاد يسوع. روى ميشا القصة بكل دقة، إلى أن وصل الى الجزء حين وضعت مريم الطفل يسوع في المذود. حينها، أكمل ميشا القصة قائلا: 

 وعندما وضعت مريم، الطفل في المذود، نظر الي يسوع وسألني إن كان لدي مكان لأسكن فيه. أجبته أنه ليس لي أب أو أم، لذلك ليس لي مكان لأسكن فيه. حينئذ قال لي يسوع، يمكنك أن تمكث معي. لكنني أجبته، إني لا أستطيع أن أقبل دعوته، إذ ليست لي أية هدية، لكي أقدمها له، كما فعل الآخرون. لكن مع ذلك، كنت أرغب من كل قلبي، أن أكون مع يسوع، فأخذت أفكر بما عندي لكي أعطيه. فكرت إنه إذا نمت معه في المذود، ربما أستطيع أن أعطيه بعض الدفء. سألت يسوع: إن منعت عنك البرد وجعلتك تستدفئ، هل يكفي هذا هدية لك؟ أجابني يسوع: إن هذه أعظم هدية أكون قد إستلمتها. بعد ذلك، دخلت إلى المذود بجانبه. حينئذ نظر إلي يسوع وقال: تقدر أن تسكن معي، الى الأبد.

 حين أنهى ميشا قصته، كانت عيناه قد امتلئتا بالدموع. وضع رأسه بين يديه وأخذ يجهش بالبكاء. لقد وجد ذلك الصبي اليتيم من لن يتخلى عنه أو يتركه أو يؤذيه. وجد شخصا يمكث معه إلى الأبد، وجد الرب يسوع.

يقول الكتاب المقدس: إن أبي وأمي قد تركاني، والرب يضمني. أخي وأختي، إن حياتنا على الأرض لا تخلو من الآلام والأوجاع وخيبة الأمل. قد تتحرق لخيانة أحب الأحباء وتتألم لقسوة أقرب الأقرباء. قد تشعر أنك وحدك. قد تشتاق إلى صدر دافئ حنون تلقي عليه رأسك وتبكي. قد تشتاق إلى ذراعين قويين يحملانك فوق شرور وآلام العالم. قد تشعر أنك وحيدا، ليس لك من يضمك اليه. قد تكون قد فقدت الآمان والثقة بالآخرين.

لست وحدك. قال الرب يسوع: انا هو الراعي الصالح. والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف. وهو يقول أيضا: تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم. وايضا قال: وها أنا معكم كل الأيام الى إنقضاء الدهر.

لقد وجد الطفل ميشا يسوع، وهو الآن يتمتع بدفء ومحبة الراعي الصالح ورب الأرباب. عزيزي، هل وجدت يسوع؟


----------



## elven (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بمناسبة قدوم ذكرى ميلاد الرب يسوع حبيت اشارككم بهذه القصة الي يحتاج يعيشها كل مؤمن

طفلين في المذود

كان مارك وزوجته، مرسلين مسيحيين، يعملان في ميتم للأطفال، في إحدى قرى روسيا، في سنة 1994، وبالتحديد في شهر كانون الأول، ديسمبر. 

ذات يوم، دعتهما إدارة الميتم كي يخبرا الأطفال، عن قصة الميلاد. كان ذلك الميتم، يحوي العديد من الأولاد، الذين عانوا من الإهمال، والإعتداء، والعنف منذ سنين مبكرة في حياتهم.

استمع الأولاد، بكل إنتباه، إلى مارك وزوجته وهما يخبرانهم قصة الميلاد. كان الجميع سكوتا بينما مارك يخبرهم عن العذراء مريم ويوسف، كيف لم يجدا منزلا لتلد فيه مريم طفلها يسوع. وكيف ولدته وقمطته وأضجعته في مذود بسيط. 

حينما أنهى مارك قصته، وزع على الأولاد، قطعا من الكرتون، والورق والقماش والقش وطلب من كل منهم، أن يصنع مذودا بسيطا، وطفلا من القماش، ليضعه في المذود فوق القش، ثم يغطي المذود بقطعة قماش.

انهمك الأولاد بالعمل بكل فرح. بعد دقائق، أخذ مارك يطوف بين الأولاد، ليرى ما صنعوا، وإن كان أحدهم بحاجة الى مساعدة. كان كل شيء على ما يرام، إلى أن وصل مارك إلى جانب ولد صغير إسمه "ميشا". كان ميشا قد صنع مذودا بسيطا ووضع فيه القش، لكن إستغرب مارك، عندما رأى طفلين في المذود. ظن مارك أن ميشا لم يفهم القصة جيدا، فانحنى بجانبه وطلب منه، أن يعيد عليه قصة ميلاد يسوع. روى ميشا القصة بكل دقة، إلى أن وصل الى الجزء حين وضعت مريم الطفل يسوع في المذود. حينها، أكمل ميشا القصة قائلا: 

وعندما وضعت مريم، الطفل في المذود، نظر الي يسوع وسألني إن كان لدي مكان لأسكن فيه. أجبته أنه ليس لي أب أو أم، لذلك ليس لي مكان لأسكن فيه. حينئذ قال لي يسوع، يمكنك أن تمكث معي. لكنني أجبته، إني لا أستطيع أن أقبل دعوته، إذ ليست لي أية هدية، لكي أقدمها له، كما فعل الآخرون. لكن مع ذلك، كنت أرغب من كل قلبي، أن أكون مع يسوع، فأخذت أفكر بما عندي لكي أعطيه. فكرت إنه إذا نمت معه في المذود، ربما أستطيع أن أعطيه بعض الدفء. سألت يسوع: إن منعت عنك البرد وجعلتك تستدفئ، هل يكفي هذا هدية لك؟ أجابني يسوع: إن هذه أعظم هدية أكون قد إستلمتها. بعد ذلك، دخلت إلى المذود بجانبه. حينئذ نظر إلي يسوع وقال: تقدر أن تسكن معي، الى الأبد.

حين أنهى ميشا قصته، كانت عيناه قد امتلئتا بالدموع. وضع رأسه بين يديه وأخذ يجهش بالبكاء. لقد وجد ذلك الصبي اليتيم من لن يتخلى عنه أو يتركه أو يؤذيه. وجد شخصا يمكث معه إلى الأبد، وجد الرب يسوع.

يقول الكتاب المقدس: إن أبي وأمي قد تركاني، والرب يضمني. أخي وأختي، إن حياتنا على الأرض لا تخلو من الآلام والأوجاع وخيبة الأمل. قد تتحرق لخيانة أحب الأحباء وتتألم لقسوة أقرب الأقرباء. قد تشعر أنك وحدك. قد تشتاق إلى صدر دافئ حنون تلقي عليه رأسك وتبكي. قد تشتاق إلى ذراعين قويين يحملانك فوق شرور وآلام العالم. قد تشعر أنك وحيدا، ليس لك من يضمك اليه. قد تكون قد فقدت الآمان والثقة بالآخرين.

لست وحدك. قال الرب يسوع: انا هو الراعي الصالح. والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف. وهو يقول أيضا: تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم. وايضا قال: وها أنا معكم كل الأيام الى إنقضاء الدهر.

لقد وجد الطفل ميشا يسوع، وهو الآن يتمتع بدفء ومحبة الراعي الصالح ورب الأرباب. عزيزي، هل وجدت يسوع؟


----------



## elven (4 ديسمبر 2008)

واعياد سعيدة للجميع


----------



## jamil (4 ديسمبر 2008)

merry christmas and happy new year to all


----------



## lallo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

:smil16::15_3_36[1]::36_3_19::36_3_21:كل سنة وكل الناس مملؤين محبةوفرح وسلام من قلب يسوع الذى قدمة طوعا لكل انسان فمن يقبله؟كل سنة وأنتم طيبين


----------



## ToNeK (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة و منتدانا الغالي بألف خير
وكل سنة و انتوا بألف خير
ربنا يباركم و يحميكم


----------



## ANESS (4 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كل سنة واحنا طيبين
> 
> ومنتدانا الغالي بخير و طيب
> [                                 e]سنة جديدة سعيدة علينا كلنا[/color]​[/QUOT:Lovككككككككككككككككككككككك
> e_Letter_Open:


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة واحنا طيبيين 
وكل سنة وانت طيب ياروك
وكل سنة ومنتادانا الغالى بخير​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك

ومنتدايا طيب

وكل اللى فى المنتدى طيبين​


----------



## المجدلية (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وديما فى تقدم . وكل سنه واعضاء وزوار المنتدى بخير.


----------



## mina matta (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وجميعكم بخير ... وبركة ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم ....
الرب يبارك هذة السنة ويحفظ الجميع من كل الشرور


----------



## bebo_2010a (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة واحنا طيبين

ومنتدانا الغالي بخير و طيب 

سنة جديدة سعيدة علينا كلنا 
:36_15_15::36_22_26::754rn::609bu:


----------



## mina matta (5 ديسمبر 2008)

منتدى جميل ربنا يبارك جميع العاملين والمشتركين


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانتو طيبين يا جمل اعضاء فى اكبر واعظم منتدى​


----------



## bashaeran (5 ديسمبر 2008)

لكم كل التوفيق ومبروك اعياد الميلاد على الجميع ويكون بشرى سارى لجميع قلوب المتعطشى 
الى قراءلكلمة الحق والحياة والله يدوم بالصحة والقوة على كل العاملين والمشاركين امين و بميلاد المجيد اصنع منا يارب اداة التواضع وحب  هليلويا


----------



## remo76 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

يا رب اعطي كل واحد لة تعب في هذا المنتدي بركة وسلام 
واسعدة ذي ما هم مفرحنا وخلي هذا العياد الجمال عيد علي الكل
باي يا اصحابي وكل عام وانتم بـــ1000000 سلامة


----------



## Coptic Adel (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*merry christmas*

*لكل اخواتنا في المنتدى*

*خبر هام وعاجل سيولد المسيح 29 كيهك *

*ومطلوب مكان للولدة فجهز قلبك مزود لة*​


----------



## mimi gamil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة واعضاء المنتدي كلة طيب ويارب تكون السنة الجاية سنة سعيدة علينا كلنا 
و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم .*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة و أنت طيب يا روك و المنتدى كلة بخير

و يارب عيد سعيد علينا كلنا​*


----------



## hmmm (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة   وكلكم  بخير    ودايما  المنتدى فى تقدم


----------



## mary_christeen (6 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة من الرب لكم جميعا مارايكم لو نتشارك امنياتنا على هده الصفحة لنتقاسم احلامنا و امنياتنا ونتواصل اكثر عن طريق الامنيات اليس جميلا ان نتمنى لبعض الامن والسلام والحب و الهناء 
   اتمنى لنا الخلاص جميعا على يد المسيح وان يبارك خطواتنا نحوه حتى لا نتعثر في الظلمات وان نلقاه في ملكوت السموات.                                                mary_Christeen


----------



## داريااه (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ازيكوا يا جماعة..........انا من العراق وانا من المسيحيات الملتزمات جداا عاوزة اقولكم كل عام وانتم بخيروباذن الرب ربنا يسوع المسيح لن يتركنا بضيق ابدااااااااااا وتحية حب واخلاص الى خطيبي اللي ساكن بمصر-جورج- سلالالالالالالالالالام ليكم جميعااا.........:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميلاد مجيد*
* ولد المسيح هليلويا *
*كل سنة وانت طيب*
*كل سنة ومنتدانا وكل اعضاء الكنيسة بالف خير *

*محبتي بنوتا*​


----------



## veansea (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا بابا روك
وكل سنه وبقيت اخواتى اللى هنا طيبين


----------



## aser (7 ديسمبر 2008)

veansea قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيب يا بابا روك
> وكل سنه وبقيت اخواتى اللى هنا طيبين



:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## amgad_06156 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وكل الاهل طيبين وفي اجمل صحة وسعادة


----------



## aser (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم بخير  ارجو لكم كل خير من الرب


----------



## amgad_06156 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

يا رب كل واحد بيتمني حاجة ربنا يحققهالو ويكون عيد سعيد علينا كلنا


----------



## aser (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب يعطى كل واحد حسب سوءل قلبة فى العم الجديد


----------



## aser (7 ديسمبر 2008)

أعذب تهنئه لاعذب إحساس ياللي غلاوتك ملهاش قياس كل عام و أنت اسعد الناس


----------



## amgad_06156 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب تكون اعيادنا بالميلاد اعياد داخليه وليس اعياد خارجيه .... نتمتع بميلاد رب المجد يسوع في داخلنا


----------



## aser (7 ديسمبر 2008)

للغالي اغلي تحية معطرة بالزهور الندية وهدية والف هدية بمناسبة عام2009


----------



## aser (7 ديسمبر 2008)

في قلبي حطيتك وبالتهاني خصيتك وعلى الناس أغليتك وبسنه جديده هنيتك


----------



## magex007 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين

ميلاد مجيد


----------



## داريااه (7 ديسمبر 2008)

:t30:   *هااااااااااااااي يا جماعة ميلاد سعيد عليكم جميا ويا رب تكون ايامكم مليانة بايمان وفرح وطيبة.....ارجو من كل واحد انه لمن يروح الكنيسة علشان الصلاه انه يصلي لليسوع وانه يتمم صلاته بان يرجو من المسيح ان يدخل قلبه وحياته وان يكون سيدا ومخلصا له مدى الحياة*


----------



## jojo_angelic (7 ديسمبر 2008)

عيد ميلاد مجيد وسنه جديده مباركــــــــه للشعب المسيحي اينما كان ولك
يازعيمنا روك وكل اعضاء المنتدى الرب يبارك كل خطواتكم ويحميكم .30:


----------



## ramy saba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

عيد ميلاد مجيد كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## رمسيس (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وياريت يكون شهر الاعياد مصتحبا بالتعارف وارجو من ادارة المنتدى ان تنظم رحلة تجمع فيها الاعضاء للاحتفال سويا


----------



## basnt63 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسىجدااااااااااا


----------



## مينا محى (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وكل المسيحيين والعالم بخير


----------



## *rahaf* (8 ديسمبر 2008)

Merry Christmas for all of us, may God be with us all the time and bless us and our families
كل سنة وانتو طيبين يا حلوين, وانشالله كل أحلامنا بتتحقق و نحن عم نضويّ الشجرة 
ميلاد مجيد وسنة سعيدة للكل


----------



## magdyonly (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد الله يعوض تعبكم


----------



## magdyonly (8 ديسمبر 2008)

صلوا من اجل السلام في العالم والغلاء والوباء والفيضانات والمجاعات و الحروب 
ومن اجل اخوتنا في فلسطين ويفك عنهم الحصار وكذلك اخوتنا في العراق
ويعطينا بركة هذا الصيام


----------



## basnt63 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم بيخير:new5:


----------



## mina matta (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أيام صيام مباركة على الجميع... وكل سنة والأخوة المسيحيين اللذين يعيدوا ف25/12 طيبين
وكل سنة والجميع بخير وسنة 2009 سنة مباركة وهادئه
ولنصلى جميعاً كما يقول أخونا مجدى لإخواتنا فى فلسطين وفى العراق
وكذا جميع البشر فى كل المسكونة لكى يباركهم الرب ويقويهم على محاربة أنفسهم أولاً
وعلى محاربة الشيطان ثانياً...


----------



## yas2000 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ايام سعيده علي الكل ونعمه الرب تحل علينا 
اتمني من كل الاعضاء الصلاه من اجلي


----------



## mina matta (9 ديسمبر 2008)

صلوات القديسين تكون معك ومع كل من هو بحاجه للصلاة
وبركة الأيام المقدسة والصوم تكون معك ....
وتذكر " إن كان الرب معنا فمن علينا " و " طوبى لمن إله يعقوب معينه "
بركة مار مينا والبابا كيرلس ومارجرجس والبابا شنودة والعذراء مريم تكون معك


----------



## bosybona2010 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين  
وبجد انا بشكرك على المجهود الجميل وربنا معاك


----------



## mina matta (9 ديسمبر 2008)

رد على الأستاذ / نبيل 7070 
أشكرك على دعوتك الكريمة بالهداية... كما أدعو ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح أن يهديك لما فيه خيرك
وأدعو ربى وإلهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح أن يمنح الجميع الهدايه ... كما أرجو لك ولجميع الناس التى تبتغى الحق ومعرفة الحق أن يمن اللة عز وجل عليها بكل المحبة والخير والسلام وأن تدعو الغير الى ماتعتقد
بما لايؤذى الأخرين ... هدنا اللة وإياكم الى معرفة الحق


----------



## nosa adel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
وكل اللى فى المنتدى طيبين
دى هاتبقى اول مره ليا احضر معاكوا الكريسماس معاكوا واحضر المسبقات
شكرا على تعب محبتك .*​


----------



## وفيق زكي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كــــل ســـنة وأنتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم طيبين بمناســــــــــبة الصيام والسنة الجديدة  والمنتدي بخير


----------



## ابو ماريا (9 ديسمبر 2008)

رد على الاستاذ نبيل ربنا يهديك الى نور الحق وكل سنه وانت طيب بعيد الاضحى


----------



## صديقة قديس (9 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام رب المجد معاكم وميلاده فى قلبى وقلبكم 
مرسى ليكم كتير ورب المجد يعوض تعب محبتكم 
:smi106::36_22_25::t14::174xe::smi102::sami73:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وكل سنه والعالم المسيحى بخير وفى حضن المسيح وعلى فكره دى اول سنه ليا معاكم وكمان عيد ميلادى برضوا كان الشهر دا وربنا يخلينى معاكم على طول وارجو الصلاه من اجلى


----------



## bassamsaeed (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يا طفل المغاره زور كل بيت وادخل كل قلب انت النور وانت الحياة 
امين


----------



## bassamsaeed (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ايامكم كلها سعاده وميلاد مجيد 
يا اخوتي


----------



## remo76 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يا رب اجعل ميلادك ميلاد جديد لكل البسر ميلاد يطهرنا من كل شر وضيق 
ويساعد المنتدي علي هذة الخدمة المفرحة للقلوبنا 
بشفاعة ام النور وملاك ميخائيل يا رب


----------



## linda danyal (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام ويسوع ابي ومخلصي وحبيبي


----------



## linda danyal (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يايسوع لجل محبتك للعالم لاجل ملادك المجيد اذكر كل واحد محروم من طفل يارب يامساعد المحتاجين


----------



## nabil7070 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

mina matta قال:


> رد على الأستاذ / نبيل 7070
> أشكرك على دعوتك الكريمة بالهداية... كما أدعو ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح أن يهديك لما فيه خيرك
> وأدعو ربى وإلهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح أن يمنح الجميع الهدايه ... كما أرجو لك ولجميع الناس التى تبتغى الحق ومعرفة الحق أن يمن اللة عز وجل عليها بكل المحبة والخير والسلام وأن تدعو الغير الى ماتعتقد
> بما لايؤذى الأخرين ... هدنا اللة وإياكم الى معرفة الحق





بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

أقسم بالذى بعث محمد بالحق أننى لم اقصد اى ايذأ او تجريح لاى احد وما كان هذا قصدى ولا مبتغاى .

أأكد لك أننى لى اصدقاء نصارى ادعوهم الى الاسلام ويدعونى الى النصرانية وكل منى يتعامل مع الاخر باسلوب هادىء ورقيق ونختلف كثيرا ونتفق كثيرا ولاكن لايؤذى احدا الاخر ولايجرحة و


----------



## magdyonly (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة و المنتدي بخير و سلام رب المجد يسوع
 والمسيح يبارك اعمال ايديكم وتاتي بثمرة ثلاثون وستون و مائة وكل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير 
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## magdyonly (11 ديسمبر 2008)

سيكون لكم في العالم ضيق و لكن ثقوا اني قد غلبت العالم ومن يصبر الي المنتهي يخلص
بصبركم اقتنوا انقتنوا انفسكم
و من يصبر الي المنتهي يخلص
الرب معكم
ولا ننسى ان الصليب لنا قوة و عند الهالكين جهالة
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## magdyonly (11 ديسمبر 2008)

سيكون لكم في العالم ضيق و لكن ثقوا اني قد غلبت العالم ومن يصبر الي المنتهي يخلص
بصبركم اقتنوا انفسكم
و من يصبر الي المنتهي يخلص
الرب معكم
ولا ننسى ان الصليب لنا قوة و عند الهالكين جهالة
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## shadehnageb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف اعرف ان اللة استجب صلتى


----------



## عابد يهوه (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد 





*​


----------



## الوداعة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عام و أنت بخير يا روك ، وكل إداريين و مشرفين  و أعضاء المنتدى بخير وصحه جيده ،وشهر سعيد على الكل ، و أعياد جميله و سعيده ، و يسوع المسيح يبارك فى أيامنا الجايه كلها ، و نعوض الأيام اللى فاتت مننا بعيد عن حضن إلهنا و حبيبنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
*










*صلوا من أجل ضعفى أنا الخاطىء*​


----------



## الوداعة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## ماب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

:17_1_34[1]:*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك وجميع المسيحيين وكمان العالم كله لان ربنا يسوع المسيح مخلص العالم علمنا ان نصلى للكل ويريد الكل يخلصون ولاخلاص الا بربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد*


----------



## mina matta (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم / نبيل 7070
الرب يباركك ويعطيك كل نعمة ومحبة وسلام ....أشكر محبتك على ردك الكريم المهذب
ولكن كما تقول ياأخى الكريم أن لك أصدقاء نصارى! (مسيحيين) وتتفق وتختلف معهم دون تجريح أو إيذاء ...
ولهذا يجب أن تعلم علم اليقين أننا نؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ولتعلم أيضاً أنه لا فضل لى فى كونى مسيحى..
ولا فضل لك فى كونك مسلم .... والأنسان الهادىء والمحب للله والذى يبتغى الحق ومعرفة الحق عليه 
أن يقرأ ويبحث ويتسائل ويتعلم لغة الغير حتى يمكنه أن يفهم..... ولتعلم أخى الحبيب أننى منذ نعومة أظافرى
وأنا بين أخوتى المسلمين أقرأ وأتعلم وأقارن وأجد دائماً أن نعمة ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح تقربنى للغير وتأمرنى على محبة الغير ....وعليه فليباركك الرب وينعم عليك بالمعرفة وطلب المعرفة إبتغاء مرضاة الله


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وكلنا والمنتدى بخير بنعمة ربنا


----------



## شيرزاد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الوصية بتقول ... نحب يسوع على طول

أوعى تكون مشغول ... العالم كله هيزول

فى الخطية موتى ... وفى الوصية حياتى

قوتى فى صلاتى ... ياربى أعنى


----------



## milad hanna (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين وبخير وزعيمنا روك اللى مش بيخلى فى مجهوده اللى ويضيف للمنتدى كل جديد وربنا يبارك فيكم وفى حياتكم ويبارك فى مصرنا الحبيبة اللى باركها المسيح والبابا شنودة ربنا يطول فى عمره علشان يعلمنا  وربنا يهدى اخوتنا فى الوطن ويشيل الغشاوة من على عنيهم وقلوبهم   امين


----------



## roma56 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

roma 56
​


----------



## roma56 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

roma56 قال:


> roma 56
> ​



[youtube][/youtube]كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## nvnnashat (12 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة لكل زوار المنتدى 

ارفعوا صلوات لاجل اسر الشباب المسيحى اللى عملوا حادثة لاجل ان رب المجد يعطى تعزية 

وياريت قبل ما نستعد للعيد نستعد اكثر لمجى يسوع لان يسوع على الابواب::::


----------



## فادي البغدادي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

أطلب أنا و عائلتي بأسم المسيح الفادي ، ان يصبـّـر أهالي المنكوبين في الحادث الذي حصل لأحبائنا من شباب مصر الطيبين ، و الصبر و السلوان لأهالي المتوفين ، و إن شاء الله لن يكون هناك متوفين بل يُرجع الرب القدوس كل الشباب و الصبايا الى بيوتهم سالمين ، و دعائنا لكل المصابين بالشفاء العاجل ، خاصة و نحن نمر في ايام لها نكهة ايمانية خاصة ، يارب امسح الدمعة من عيون كل المنكوبين و كن انت يارب ظل حياتنا وعوننا في ضيقنا و لتكن ايام ميلادك ايام سلام و خير و هدوء و طمأنينة (المجد لله في الاعالي و على الارض السلام و بالناس المسرة) أحلّ يارب سلامك في قلوب كل الناس المضطهدين ، و أجعل يارب سلامك يحل على العراق بمسيحييه و مسلميه و تهدي يا رب من يقاتلون و يقتلون و يرهبون الناس تحت غطاء العبادة ... ارحمنا يارب وسامحنا و أملأ حياتنا من ملئ روحك القدوس ومن سلامك .. آميــــن

و أستغل مناسبة الاعياد الجميلة هذه بأن أطلب و للمرة العاشرة من أي أحد من أحبائي أعضاء منتدانا بأن يخبروني عن كيفية كتابة و تنزيل موضوع جديد ، لأنني سبق و أن أرسلتُ أكثر من ايميل لأكثر من عضو ، كما سبق و أن كتبتُ ايميل لأدارة المنتدى ـ لأخينا العزيز الزعيم روك ـ و لكنني للأسف لم اتلقى اي جواب !!
مجددا ً .. أخوتي الاحباء كيف يمكنني ان اشارك بموضوع جديد ؟؟؟؟؟ رجاءا أخبرونـــــــــــــي !! حيث لا يوجد اي دلالة أو سبيل للتمكن من تحرير موضوع جديد .. انا بإنتظار الرد من اي فاعل خير هههههه


----------



## linda danyal (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الى جميع العالم تاملو معجزه ميلاد المسيح مخلص العالم من الخطيئه


----------



## linda danyal (12 ديسمبر 2008)

المحبه تغلب كل شي لان المحبه قويه لا تقوى عليها الدهور


----------



## لانا جازي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة والجميع بالف خير ويارب يعيدها علينا اجمعين واحنا بالصحة والسلامة بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح الموجود بقلب كل واحد منا Merry Chrismas and Happ New Year:36_22_26:


----------



## لانا جازي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

المجد لله في العلى وعلى الارض السلام وفي الناس المسرة


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*
*والرب يعيد الايام عليكم جميعا بالخير والصحة *
*والسلام مع النفس *
*امين*​


----------



## remo76 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميع الاعاملين في المنتدي والاعضاء والزوار 
وكل من لة تعب في المنتدي وسنة الجاية يكون اكبر منتدي


----------



## milad hanna (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جميع احبائى بالمنتدى الحاضر يعلم الغائب انا تاريخ ميلادى يوم 7 يناير ومش باعرف احتفل بعيد ميلادى لان الاحتفال بميلاد الرب يسوع اهم منى لكن السنة عايز افرح بيوم ميلادى زى ما بافرح بميلاد الرب يسوع  ايه رايكم فكروا معى


----------



## samirnaseem (14 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه واحنا طيبين


----------



## الارشي دياكون (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ld: كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا اخواتي والسنة الجاية وانتم مبسوطين والمنتدي حلو وجميل وفي ازدهار


----------



## mina nasr (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*الرب يبارككم ويحفظ حياتكم والرب يدبر العمل المناسب 
طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الرَّبَّ مُتَّكَلَهُ 

مزمور 40 : 4​*


----------



## mina nasr (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانتم بألف خير
ولانستطيع ان نقول الا ماقاله يعقوب فى القديم​*
* اللهُ الَّذِي رَعَانِي مُنْذُ وُجُودِي إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ،
تكوين 48 : 15*

*فشكرا لله الذى يرعانا خلال سنين عمرنا
وكل سنه وانتم بخير ونعمه*​


----------



## basnt63 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا جداااااااااا:download:


----------



## basnt63 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا جداااااااااا:download:


----------



## ابانوب مرزوق (17 ديسمبر 2008)

:smil16:السلام لكم 
انا ابانوب 
نفسى اتوب:hlp::smil8:30::11azy::warning::crazy_pil:download:


----------



## ابانوب مرزوق (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام لكم 
ممكن 
تقبلونى 
عضو 
باسم المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ابانوب مرزوق قال:


> السلام لكم
> ممكن
> تقبلونى
> عضو
> باسم المسيح


 

أهلا وسهلا بك يا ابانوب مرزوق بين أهلك
دخلت المنتدى في هذه الأيام المباركة
أرجو أن يكون دخولك بركة لك فتستفيد وتفيد

الرب يباركك


----------



## لوقا عادل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي يا روك علي تعبك
ربنا معاك وتخلي بالك من اجمل منتدي مسيحي عرفتة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## basnt63 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## mary kamel (20 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه و المنتدى كله بخير و رب المجد يعيد علينا بالامجاد و احنا منتظرينوا كلنا


----------



## basnt63 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب بيارك المنتدى وبيارك حياتكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## karammoon2000 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم بخيروسلام الرب معاكم


----------



## لانا جازي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب يايسوع يا حبيبي تساعدنا وتكون مع كل انسان فقد انسان عزيز بهالايام المجيدة عشان نقدر نتجاوز مرحلة الارهاق النفسي يارب


----------



## jamil (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز روك اتمنى ان اضف مع كتاباتي فى بعض الاحيان صور مع الموضوع لكني لا اعرف الطريقه ارجو منك مساعدتي شكرا وليباركك الرب


----------



## المحارب الجريح (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانتم الي يسوع اقرب وعلي حبه ادوم 

نفسي افرح معاكم وبنكم بالعيد 

انا محدش جنبي


عاوز احس اني واحد منكم​*


----------



## mina nasr (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم 
يوحنا الاولى 1 :9*​


----------



## mina nasr (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*يُوجَدْ مُحِبٌّ أَلْزَقُ مِنَ الأَخِ
امثال 18 : 24​*​


----------



## hany_2010598 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

نستطيع أن نعتمد على الهناالأمين....أليس مكتوبا     ..أن مراحمه  تتجدد فى كل صباح ؟                                  لنااذا للعام الاتى بأفراحه وأحزانه  تأكد يشتمل على ثلاثمائه وخمسةو ستين وعدآ من الله


----------



## f2002004 (29 يناير 2009)

وكل سنه والجميع بخير وصحه
ويارب شهر اعياد جميل علينا


----------



## صقر فلسطين (29 يناير 2009)

وكل سنه والجميع بخير وصحه
ويارب شهر اعياد جميل علينا


----------



## jamil (30 يناير 2009)

الاخ العزيز روك لم استلم ردك لحد الن عسي المانع خير


----------

